# More random pics... of an A3T just sold in AUS



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

*More random pics... this time of an A3T just sold in AUS*

Bright, huh?










































_Modified by Ken A3T at 4:53 PM 1-2-2005_


----------



## A3MTM Quattro (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: More random pics... this time of an A3T just sold in AUS (Ken A3T)*

Well my friend we also have A3 1.8T in Central America.............








http://www.mundomotorizado.com...m=252
Photos are in page 4.......
Two A3 and one S3 running in a trackday last december..........




_Modified by A3MTM Quattro at 4:36 PM 1-2-2005_


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: More random pics... this time of an A3T just sold in AUS (Ken A3T)*















Brilliant Yellow is a nice color.


----------



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: More random pics... this time of an A3T just sold in AUS (A3MTM Quattro)*

Excellent!!! Welcome aboard the 'tex....


----------



## James_A3T (Jul 20, 2004)

Nice car Ken
The weather in the last 2 photos look alot better then the first few!


----------



## morimori (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: More random pics... this time of an A3T just sold in AUS*

nice color!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
sweeeet! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: More random pics... this time of an A3T just sold in AUS (A4Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4Jetta* »_














Brilliant Yellow is a nice color.
















I hear it's very popular with parakeets too.


----------

